# Novice Builder Giveaway



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is open only to members who have never made a slingshot before. The purpose is to show just how easy it is to get into the slingshot making hobby, and to encourage newcomers to build. The winner will receive a natural fork with the bark on, but trimmed to length and with the tips sanded, a Sterling Alliance #107 bandset, several #64 rubber bands for attachment, and some instructions on finishing and assembly.

To enter state that you have never made a slingshot before and pick a number between 0000 and 9999. Please check all previous numbers first, because only the first winning number posted will win. Contest closes at midnight GMT on December 29, 2012. The winner will be whoever comes closest to the 1st prize number drawn in the Panama Lottery on December 30, 2012. In case of a tie, both winners will receive a kit. The kit will be very similar to the one shown below.

Good luck!









Numbers picked.

1956 - rapidray
0666 - CAS
0187 - androidx7
0842 - masonjarbeading
3006 - Mark1353
1964 - casper_zip
3891 - robjloranger
7776 - Nicholson
1444 - WhatAboutBob
0011 - beaverman

Note: If I miss an entry, send me a PM.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

1956 - I have never made a slingshot!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice of you henry! 

im not in ofcourse but good luck to all contestants

cheers, remco


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice gesture. I've already made a few though.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

666

I haven't yet made a slingshot, BUT I cut my first natural fork this morning. I began whittling on that this afternoon. If that is a disqualifier, that's ok.

I have a short work week coming up. I think grandkids will occupy much of that. But should I complete the task by the 29th, I will disqualify myself. I hope that I can accomplish that.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

CAS said:


> 666
> 
> I haven't yet made a slingshot, BUT I cut my first natural fork this morning. I began whittling on that this afternoon. If that is a disqualifier, that's ok.
> 
> I have a short work week coming up. I think grandkids will occupy much of that. But should I complete the task by the 29th, I will disqualify myself. I hope that I can accomplish that.


Thanks for providing this incentive to get going!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A very kind gesture Henry. I hope the winner shares his passion with friends. Slingshots are really making as comeback, and folks such as yourself and helping in a great way.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

CAS said:


> 666
> 
> I haven't yet made a slingshot, BUT I cut my first natural fork this morning. I began whittling on that this afternoon. If that is a disqualifier, that's ok.
> 
> I have a short work week coming up. I think grandkids will occupy much of that. But should I complete the task by the 29th, I will disqualify myself. I hope that I can accomplish that.


Thanks for providing this incentive to get going!
[/quote]

I won't consider someone making one after they enter the contest disqualified. That's what this is all about, to encourage those who have never built one to get involved.


----------



## androidx7 (Mar 28, 2012)

#187

haven't made a slingshot yet either~


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

842 Never made one or shot one!
Sara


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Would an extra kit be of any service, Henry? It would get two lucky people started. I could put together something similar to help out.


----------



## Mark1353 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity. I have never made a slingshot. I have a lot of interest in building my own, but as is typical, the first step is always the toughest!

I'm feeling 3006.

Thanks again!


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

masonjarbeading said:


> 842 Never made one or shot one!
> Sara


I misplaced my manners Thank you for this contest.


----------



## casper_zip (Oct 19, 2012)

I've never made one. My number is: 1964

Thanks for being so generous and best to you,

casper_zip


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Would an extra kit be of any service, Henry? It would get two lucky people started. I could put together something similar to help out.


Thank you, Joe. We could allow the 1st place winner to choose which (s)he wants.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Nice one Henry! Can't wait to see what the noobs create with the great catty kit.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone given any thought to what the slingshot feels?


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Couldn't resist, I had to quote Mr. Magoo on my FB page.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

CAS said:


> Couldn't resist, I had to quote Mr. Magoo on my FB page.


Which quote, about slingshot's feelings or Zapata's stand to never be a slave?


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr Magoo said:


> Couldn't resist, I had to quote Mr. Magoo on my FB page.


Which quote, about slingshot's feelings or Zapata's stand to never be a slave?
[/quote]

"Feelings" without any lyrics by Streisand, only your quote and the slingshot image.


----------



## msobrien (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice giveaway - I hope it encourages some people to get into building their own.


----------



## robjloranger (Dec 17, 2012)

i have never made a slingshot
3891


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd like to share how my friends and I used to make slingshots when we were kids. Thought you guys would find it interesting.
This took place in another country, many years ago. 

We took pieces of Birch tree to make the "Y" and we would take the bark off to make it nice and smooth.
For a pocket, we used our own shoe tongues.
For rubber, we would get a bicycle inner tube and cut it into two even strips about 8 to 10 inches long.
To tie the bands to the pocket and to the handle, we used very thin electrical copper wire.

To tie our bands to the pocket, we would insert the band in a hole we made in the tongue, and then fold about an inch over the pocket, and then stretch the tube while the another person would wrap the copper wire around the rubber band.

To tie the bands to the handle, we would cut "V" notches on each side of the top of the "Y" (or fork), and then wrapped about an inch or two around the each fork side. Again, another person (a kid) would tie the electrical wire tightly around the band.

Compared to today's ways of making a slingshot, this may seem archaic, but hey, they really worked well. I guess the moral of all this is, if you don't have all the tools you need to make a slingshot, you can always improvise. We did, with shoe tongues, electric copper wire, and bicycle inner tube.

Hope this puts a smile to you guys who are making those fancy slingshots that are being voted on each month.

As for me, my next venture is to attempt to bend some aluminum tubing with my tube bender and create a metal slingshot using more conventional parts such as scrap leather and surgical tubing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr Magoo said:


> As for me, my next venture is to attempt to bend some aluminum tubing with my tube bender and create a metal slingshot using more conventional parts such as scrap leather and surgical tubing.


Mr. Magoo, you may find this tutorial of interest. Note that I used solid aluminum rod rather than tubing.You can buy the rod in small quatitties here
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1277&step=2&top_cat=60
I prefer the .3125 inch size.

http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/aluminum/how-to/index.html


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> As for me, my next venture is to attempt to bend some aluminum tubing with my tube bender and create a metal slingshot using more conventional parts such as scrap leather and surgical tubing.


Mr. Magoo, you may find this tutorial of interest. Note that I used solid aluminum rod rather than tubing.You can buy the rod in small quatitties here
http://www.onlinemet...ep=2&top_cat=60
I prefer the .3125 inch size.

http://www.oldpeddle...w-to/index.html
[/quote]

Thanks Henry, thats a great idea. I saved the link, and will check it out when I start to make the slingshots.

One question, what do you use to bend the rods with?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I used a 3/8 id steel tube that I found at Lowes.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I used a 3/8 id steel tube that I found at Lowes.


Steel tube to insert the aluminum into and use it to bend, right?

Do you have Lowes in Panama?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr Magoo said:


> I used a 3/8 id steel tube that I found at Lowes.


Steel tube to insert the aluminum into and use it to bend, right?

Do you have Lowes in Panama?








[/quote]

Correct.

No, there is no Lowes in Panama. I wrote the tutorial while I was in North Carolina 2 years ago.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've never made one, i bought mine lol. 7776


----------



## WhatAboutBob (Dec 28, 2012)

I have never built a slingshot. 144


----------



## WhatAboutBob (Dec 28, 2012)

WhatAboutBob said:


> I have never built a slingshot. 144


Oh whoops. I mean 1444


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

never built one.

11!

thanks for the contest.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Entries are closed. Lottery drawing tomorrow.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Panama lottery drawing was yesterday. Here are the winning numbers.

9681 - 1st Prize
5470 - 2nd Prize
8710 - 3rd Prize

Congratulations to Nicholson who had 7776.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Henry for sharing your enthusiasm. You and others here have motivated me, and I enjoy my new passtime tremendously.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The owner of #5470, hit me up for the second prize. A similar kit to Henry's.

Hats off to Henry for the good idea.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> The owner of #5470, hit me up for the second prize. A similar kit to Henry's.
> 
> Hats off to Henry for the good idea.


Thanks Joe, I got busy helping my wife rid the house of demons before the year ends. The winner of Capnjoe's kit is robjloranger with 3891.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> capnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of #5470, hit me up for the second prize. A similar kit to Henry's.
> ...


I'll put in some words of prayer for y'all too.

Sorry to #5470 for getting your hopes up.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > capnjoe said:
> ...


Hi Joe, no one had selected 5470, which would have been a winner, so the next closest number won.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aw shucks. I was'nt gonna say 9681.


----------



## WhatAboutBob (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for the inspiration to get started making slingshots! Congrats to the winner!


----------

